# شاشات اعلانيه مجانيه وحصريه بالسعوديه



## نادر سامى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شاشات إعلانية فلاشية 60 × 80 سم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]60 طريقة عرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4 أقلام كتابة ملونة مجاناً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حصرياً بالممكلة العربية السعودي لدى مؤسسة قيادات للتجارة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خصم خاص للكميات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جوال : 00966540248293[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0161178244[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0108409852[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولمشاهده الفديو الخاص اضغط علي الرابط التالي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://qs-sms.com/smspro/index.php?action=pages&id=6[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ :smile: :sm3:​


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاشات اعلانيه مجانيه وحصريه بالسعوديه*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ....


----------

